# Top 12 American Male Cyclist



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's my top 13 male American Cyclist in alphabetical order regardless of controversies and discipline:

1) Armstrong, Lance
2) Hamilton, Tyler
3) Hampsten, Andy
4) Hincapie, George
5) Horner, Chris
6) Juarez, Tinker
7) Leipheimer, Levi
8) Lemond, Greg
9) Northstein, Marty
10) Overend, Ned
11) Phinney, Davis
12) Rodriguez, Fred
13) Tomac, John

What's yours?


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

fab4 said:


> Here's my top 13 male American Cyclist in alphabetical order regardless of controversies and discipline:
> 
> 1) Armstrong, Lance
> 2) Hamilton, Tyler
> ...


How is lemond only number 8? The question should be who's better Lance or Lemond.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

TheDon said:


> How is lemond only number 8? The question should be who's better Lance or Lemond.


"in alphabetical order"......


----------



## awc5004 (Jul 19, 2009)

TheDon said:


> How is lemond only number 8? The question should be who's better Lance or Lemond.


I dont think he was ranking them, just listing his favs.



fab4 said:


> Here's my top 13 male American Cyclist* in alphabetical order regardless of controversies and discipline*:?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

TheDon said:


> How is lemond only number 8? The question should be who's better Lance or Lemond.


OP said list was alphabetical. Not sure why the numbers, though.

I would think Bobby Julich needs to be in there somewhere. A podium at Le Tour, even in a down year, deserves something.


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

You mentioned Nothstien...don't forget Nelson Vails and Major Taylor...

Tinker Juarez, and since you have Tyler Hamilton...gotta include Floyd Landis..at least for a week or so till it's overturned!


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh...John Howard too! Just for this:


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

My list (in semi-historical order):

Major Taylor
Jonathan Boyer 
Mark Gorski
Steve Hegg
Alexi Grewal
Greg LeMond
Davis Phinney
Jeff Pierce
Andy Hampsten
Lance Armstrong

Honorable mentions to George Mount, George Hincapie, Levi Leipheimer, Ron Keifel, Roy Nickman, Eric Heiden .....


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

fab4 said:


> Here's my top 13 male American Cyclist in alphabetical order regardless of controversies and discipline:
> 
> 1) Armstrong, Lance
> 2) Hamilton, Tyler
> ...


What about Jonathan Boyer, Ron Keifel, Jeff Pierce Major Taylor and Nelson Vails? 

And more importantly where's BOB ROLL??????

Although I am not American, here's my list & why

John Tomac WC XC & DH as well as trying RR
Davis Phinney - 2 TdF Stages
Ned Overend - The Lung, 'nuf said?
Lance Armstrong - 7 wins in TdF & WC
Greg Lemond - 3 TdF's & WC x 2
Major Taylor - The first US WC
Bobke - He's Bobke
Ron Keifel - 1st American stage winner in a Grand Tour
Jeff Pierce - Won on the Champs Élysées
Andy Hampsten - 88 Giro and that stage
Bobby Julich - So close in 98
Eric Heiden - Speed Skater & Tour Rider


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

fab4 said:


> Here's my top 13 male American Cyclist in alphabetical order regardless of controversies and discipline:
> 
> 1) Armstrong, Lance
> 2) Hamilton, Tyler
> ...


Major Taylor?
Marty Nothstein?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Where does Tammy Thomas fit in?


----------



## Ryano42 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh jeez!

Can't forget Marcus Sommers!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

IMO, the list has to include Alexi Grewal. Grewal's dramatic win at the 1984 Olympics, added to the success of Lemond changed the trajectory of US cycling.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

AdamM said:


> IMO, the list has to include Alexi Grewal. Grewal's dramatic win at the 2004 Olympics, added to the success of Lemond changed the trajectory of US cycling.


I'm pretty certain you're off by 20 years.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I'm pretty certain you're off by 20 years.


Ah, of course. I'll blame it on old age.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats not a bad list. Was tough not to love the entire 7-11 squad at their first TDF.


----------



## ProphetBanana (May 28, 2010)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

no love for Doug Shapiro - the only US cyclist to both complete the Tour de France and be in the Jewish Sports Hall of Fame!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

If we're talking about the guys who paved the way to Europe, gotta include George Mount and Mike Neel. John Eustice and Jock Boyer as well.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Is this just for ROAD cyclists? If Ned Overend is on your list, I'd include Dave Wiens too.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

*Floyd?*

Why no Floyd Landis? You said that controversy does not matter. He "won" the TdF among other dopers.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

major taylor should end the discussion. if not, what about Annie Londenderry?

and the wright brothers.


----------

